# Sentra Starting Problems



## Specv37 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm having some problems with my Sentra. The car starts fine when the engine is cold but after I drive and stop (say to get gas). When I go to turn the car the engine will take about 5 seconds to start turning over. It's weird how it only happens after the engine is warm.

I replaced the battery thinking that was the problem but it wasn't.


Any ideas???

Thanks


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would check the terminal connections on the battery for good contact and that they are clean and also positive cable from battery to starter. Also check that the main battery and engine earth is tight and clean. If all are ok then check starter relay.


----------



## nissmo6rr (Aug 15, 2009)

what year is ur car ?


----------



## 02Specv8383 (Jul 2, 2009)

my 2002 spec v does the same thing, any similarites here?


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Could be an ignition switch. If you have a test light and can gain access to the wires going to the switch, back probe the wires (gently, don't shove it in) until you find your starter wire. Then try and start it. If the voltage stays off for 5 seconds and then pops on you need to replace the switch.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2009)

I have 2005 Sentra with 46000 miles. I have problem with starting too, but when is cold. I have to crank and push gas pedal. Gradually getting worse, now have to push half way. Any suggestion. By the way, I'm a newbee and does not know how to post a new thread. I was looking for a button for last 20 minutes, can't find it. Please help.


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

newbie here too!!! men u have to click in the NEW TOPIC button that is located on top of the page (topics)... take a look !!



and by the way my SER 02' is having the same starting problems!!! im pissed off


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

ok i wanna to add my freaken 2004 spec V to this List... will start at first try.. the second time, especailly after a 5 -10 mins stop, it will not start untill after few tries... 

anybody feeling what i am feeling??
why did nissan make this sportpackage that has pre cat and butterly issue??? if ur going to compete with SIR?? they dont have to mod it b4 enjoying it?? or do they???
anyways i love my car and pround it no civic.. but it's a cancer car dude.. agreed??

p.s. done all trouble shooting above.. checked wires and replaced battery.. execpt for ignition switch check..
has anybody else done something else or resolved it???


----------



## 200sxDriFteR (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anyone here tried checking you plugs for carbon build-up or possible oil leak reaking havoc. I had a car that leaked oil into my sparkplug chamber and caused this problem and it missed a lot to.


----------



## ClassicStyle (Dec 3, 2009)

200sxDriFteR said:


> Has anyone here tried checking you plugs for carbon build-up or possible oil leak reaking havoc. I had a car that leaked oil into my sparkplug chamber and caused this problem and it missed a lot to.


New plugs, new shorty wires, and the same problem in my '02 Sentra XE. It's been getting progressively worse over the last year, and this morning it started needing about 5-10 seconds of cranking with some pedal pressure to start. I've already posted in another individuals pre-existing thread, but if anyone has ideas, I'm game for hearing them. Quick summary of what I've done:

Replaced:
Plugs
Coil->Plug boots
Air filter

Inspected:
Fuel pump
Fuel rail
Coils for spark
DTCs (none set, even with the hard start condition)

I'm not too keen on the idea of replacing the fuel pump as a trial solution, seeing they are $200.

Does anyone know pricing on Cam or Crank position sensors, and where they are located on the engine?
Thanks,
Randall


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

guys, this is a known issue, the hard starts. If my memory serves me, this is due to a part in your fuel tank, pressure is not kept in the line. There is definitely a kit to fix this available from Nissan. not sure if it was an official recall, contact your dealership.

Parking with the nose down seems to help a little in the meantime, as does priming before trying to start the car (by priming I mean putting the key all the way to the position right before the one that actually cranks the engine and waiting 3 seconds, you should hear a little mechanical sound actuating if you listen closely.)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

ClassicStyle said:


> I'm not too keen on the idea of replacing the fuel pump as a trial solution, seeing they are $200.
> 
> Does anyone know pricing on Cam or Crank position sensors, and where they are located on the engine?
> Thanks,
> Randall


Shouldn't have to replace the pump. Read previous post of mine. Cam/Crank sensors would be throwing codes. You'd also experience greater problems like intermittant fuel cut while on the gas, to rough idle, no idle, limp mode, etc.

The SE-R MAF's don't like aftermarket intakes either. The change in diameter of the housing causes the MAF to misunderstand whats going on. Would recommend you just go back to factory, I had a nismo version and it caused me more problems than it was worth, pretty looking be damned.

cam sensor is on the left side of your valve cover, the crank sensor is in the back, if you look down, sticking up out of your crank case. Its the same sensor, they run about $50 from Nissan. The MAF on the other hand costs your first born. Don't say I didnt warn you about the intake!


----------



## Rebeccarox (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi all - I have this same exact issue with my 05 Nissan Sentra S 1.8 - I looked up the recall stuff but it says it only applies to the 2.5 engine. Could this still be my problem? The car runs great otherwise it just sometimes won't start on the first crank. First start of the day it always turns over first time but as I drive it, stopping to go to the grocery store or whatever, when I come out, it takes two tries. I just had the battery replaced because it died. I had a charging system check and everything checked out ok except the battery. With a new battery it was fine and the shop said since it wasn't doing it right then there was no way they could diagnose it? Thanks in advance for any help!

Rebecca


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

I have done some research on this problem too. Two of my cars needed boast last week. One of them I forgot to plug-in. Another one does not offer block heater. It started in the morning but died after a few short trips. Here is what I found.

_Installing a battery blanket around your vehicle’s battery also helps starting in cold weather. A battery blanket is the automotive version of a heating pad. When the battery blanket is plugged into household power, the battery temperature is raised so the battery can deliver 100 percent of it’s power. Now the starter cranks the engine faster, the ignition system has a better spark, and the computer systems operate. Most computer systems on vehicles don’t operate below 9 volts, so if your starter is using all the power from your battery, then the computer may not be able to start the fuel injection.

Installing a battery blanket is an easy task, although sometimes factory heat shields may have to be temporarily removed during the installation. Once the battery is accessible, wrap the battery blanket around the battery, tie it in place with the supplied strap and route the power cord out to the front of the vehicle. Make sure the cord is tied away from any belts or other moving parts and the job is done.

Batteries often become drained in cold weather because of short trip driving. Starting the engine, operating the lights, heater, rear window defogger, and other electrical accessories use a lot of battery power. Normally the car’s alternator would keep the battery charged, but a cold battery may need to be charged for several minutes (up to 30 minutes at -40) just to heat the battery before it will accept a charge. A warm battery will accept a charge right away, so using that battery blanket helps. Avoid short trips in cold weather to help keep the battery charged, and have the charging system checked to identify problems before they occur.

_


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

all these sound like its a crank/cam sensor. those one or two sensors can mis lead you. it can cause crank no start, it can shut off while driving and when it shuts off sometimes it takes a little bit to start.


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

very interesting that info... 

besides, anyone know where is located the Gas Pump of the SER 02' ? i think mine is completely dead now cuz it wont start. i change the battery and nothing. i dont think would be injectores!!! and i have 3/4 of fuel tank... i think its the gas pump... any ideas guys?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

el_flaco_91 said:


> very interesting that info...
> 
> besides, anyone know where is located the Gas Pump of the SER 02' ? i think mine is completely dead now cuz it wont start. i change the battery and nothing. i dont think would be injectores!!! and i have 3/4 of fuel tank... i think its the gas pump... any ideas guys?


it is in the fuel tank. if your car turns over its not your battery. if you switch your car to the on position(not turn the car on) you or someone else should be able to listen for the pump priming. i work at cerritos nissan and i have NEVER sold a fuel pump on a 2.5 sentra. i honestly stock 60+ cam/crank sensors for the altima/sentra 2.5. regular price is $55.88ea. but i can sell it to you for $33ea. if you need it


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> it is in the fuel tank. if your car turns over its not your battery. if you switch your car to the on position(not turn the car on) you or someone else should be able to listen for the pump priming. i work at cerritos nissan and i have NEVER sold a fuel pump on a 2.5 sentra. i honestly stock 60+ cam/crank sensors for the altima/sentra 2.5. regular price is $55.88ea. but i can sell it to you for $33ea. if you need it


Thanks ... and if isn't the gas pump , what u think would be the problem? and yes he keeps starting but no "start".


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

i have the same problem i have a 05 sentra 1.8s. when the car is cold is doesnt start in one shot. some times two. and some times it starts and shuts down and some time it is limping to start and stays on or shuts down but in the next try it start and is on its way with no problems


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

el_flaco_91 said:


> Thanks ... and if isn't the gas pump , what u think would be the problem? and yes he keeps starting but no "start".


turn your ignition to the on position and have somebody in the rear listen. if they hear a buzzing your pump is good. if it was a battery the car would be slow to crank. it sounds like its like every other 2.5 ive encountered. cam or crank sensor. but you would have to put a scanner on to find out if it is.


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

OK thanks for that... i think would be doing that, taking it in a flat bed to dealer to scan the code!! another guy told me that could be the wiring too! and that it was expensive... idk =[


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

:fluffy:


el_flaco_91 said:


> OK thanks for that... i think would be doing that, taking it in a flat bed to dealer to scan the code!! another guy told me that could be the wiring too! and that it was expensive... idk =[


bad wiring means you would probably not have any power. at least get a diagnosis. let me know what they say and ill see if i can get you a break down or a install/deinstall list. that way you know how to do it yourself if you have to


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for everything!!! Problem solved... whey the guy scanned the car it turns out to have 4 codes, but was the crank sensor =D and after that the rest of the codes gone...


----------



## ClassicStyle (Dec 3, 2009)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> it is in the fuel tank. if your car turns over its not your battery. if you switch your car to the on position(not turn the car on) you or someone else should be able to listen for the pump priming. i work at cerritos nissan and i have NEVER sold a fuel pump on a 2.5 sentra. i honestly stock 60+ cam/crank sensors for the altima/sentra 2.5. regular price is $55.88ea. but i can sell it to you for $33ea. if you need it


I spent about 7 minutes trying to get the car running today, and it _finally_ fired up and ran, but it's been running rough since. I've been parking it downhill and it seems to have little impact. I'm afraid if things continue at this rate, I'm going to need a new starter too.

Also, does crank or cam pos. sensor set a code/MIL? Only after today's kludged start did the MIL finally light. I need to go check it with the scanner to see which codes were set.

Depending on the outcome, I'm going to go pick up a new crank sensor for it. Is the '02 1.8L the same sensor for cam/crank?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> all these sound like its a crank/cam sensor. those one or two sensors can mis lead you. it can cause crank no start, it can shut off while driving and when it shuts off sometimes it takes a little bit to start.


Good Call!!!:waving::waving:


----------



## ClassicStyle (Dec 3, 2009)

ClassicStyle said:


> I spent about 7 minutes trying to get the car running today, and it _finally_ fired up and ran, but it's been running rough since. I've been parking it downhill and it seems to have little impact. I'm afraid if things continue at this rate, I'm going to need a new starter too.
> 
> Also, does crank or cam pos. sensor set a code/MIL? Only after today's kludged start did the MIL finally light. I need to go check it with the scanner to see which codes were set.
> 
> Depending on the outcome, I'm going to go pick up a new crank sensor for it. Is the '02 1.8L the same sensor for cam/crank?


all right, there are two sensors on the front cover of the engine (1.8L) - which one is cam, which one is crank. Autozone (and most of the net for that fact) show they are identical parts, but when you actually look at them, they are anything but. I already replaced the forward-most sensor, didn't solve the issue. My question is, did I replace the crank pos. sensor, or the cam pos. sensor?

Also, has anyone heard of the recall for the ECM on this issue? The link is below:

Nissan Sentra Recall Information - Nissan Recalls & Problems

It's campaign number:03V455000 - you can view the full recall info by following the NHTSA link on the page. I'm gonna give the dealer a call after the holiday and check on it.


----------

